# Double End Bag Work



## thespeed99 (Feb 19, 2018)

Double End Bag Work


----------



## Danny T (Feb 19, 2018)

Hands are too low and never return to protect the head.
Shoulders never rotate enough to protect the jaw.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 19, 2018)

thespeed99 said:


> Double End Bag Work


Not bad.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 22, 2018)

Again just a speed merchant
There's no protection hands are low


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmm, Interesting


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 23, 2018)

Good thing that bag and every other bag in the other videos don’t have arms and hands to hit back.

Here’s what punching like that will get you... (starts about 30 seconds in)...





I’m not crapping on Wing Chun; I’m just showing a guy who’s punching as fast as he can without proper technique and not protecting himself.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 23, 2018)

Fun stuff


----------



## Swanson (Mar 23, 2018)

Good vid


----------

